# Getting statement from Santander Bank



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Santander promised they will sent me the statements recorded delivery by friday as it was their mistake that they didnt order it when i asked for them to be ordered... and i am meant to flying out to apply for my husbands spouse visa on sunday!! THey said they will send me my transactions on letter headed paper (mini statement) with a cover letter to say they are authentic and that the problem is from their end thats why they have to provide me with this document can i apply with this document? 



I am so stressed everything is prepared just was waiting for this last statement to come in the post and i was going to fly out to submit the documents... I want to apply online before the 28days are up, but if i submit the documents at the visa center later the 28day deadline which for me is the 17th of september will there be an issue or does it apply only to the online date?
meaning the 28 days rule has to be for online application date and submission date at visa center?

thank you


----------



## nyari (Apr 16, 2013)

My husband printed online statements because he was in the same problem that you are having. So I submitted the online statements they had his name on and the bank stamped them.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

My online banking does not have any info on it no name etc only transactions.. useless bit of paper... It's an isa account


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Joppa any advice...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need original statement. Failing that, online statement stamped and authenticated by Santander may do.
As for 28-day rule, all it means is when you apply online, the most recent statement must be dated within the last 28 days. The day you submit your documents has nothing to do with it.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok... So if I recieve my statement later than I planned and submit my docs in the visa center after the 28day rule then there should b no problem... 
Sorry Joppa I am very stressed. My 28 days end on 17 th of Sept as my payslip is dated 21 of august. Barclays bank statement 28th of august and waiting for this one santander one to come through.so I must apply online b4 the 28 day rule, but the 28 day rule does not apply to submission of docs at visa center?
Thanks for your help


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

That's correct. 28 day limit is for the online application only.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

So if I submit in the visa center past the 28 day rule(17/9/2013) they will not refuse the documents as they are considered old?

Thanks I'm so worried, so my online application should b within the 28 days no more but submission doesn't matter if a few days later...?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You know you can apply online while you are still in UK, giving your spouse's contact and other details?


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes I have done that ready to submit online,just anxious that if I Do and do get my bank statement on time I may lose my money..


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Santander just called me to say they will send me a manual print out of my transactions on their headed paper, and a cover letter to say its a true reflection of my original bank statement and that they are experienceing problems printing the statements out thus have sent me this... Do u think this will be ok?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. Hope you get them in time!


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

I hope Ukba will find it sufficient so I can finish this application after much stress...


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Got my bank statement!!!!! Wohooooo just ontimeeeeee


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats I hope it works out for you lots xx


----------

